# Pressure washer will not stay running



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

I have a small Generac pressure washer. It was bought brand new like 5 years ago, but I have not used it for about 2 years. I drained all the old gas out and filled with fresh. Wouldn't start. I removed spark plug and it's getting a spark. I remove cover and sand down the flywheel a bit, still nothing!

I go to the store and get some carb cleaner and take carburetor off and spray it with cleaner. I reassemble it all still nothing! I pout a little gas into the intake and eventually get it running, but will not stay running without spraying carb cleaner through intake.

What can I do to keep this thing running? Apparently it's a fuel delivery issue but where?


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Is the fuel line clogged. Is it leaking gas anywhere?


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Fuel line isn't clogged it's geting fuel to the carburetor, no leaks.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Maybe a clogged jet in the carburetor.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ that or a clog gas filter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2018)

Clogged main jet


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Nixnix42 said:


> Clogged main jet


+1


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Sam23 said:


> Maybe a clogged jet in the carburetor.


^^^ this

Remove the carb bowl, clean any nastiness and blow cleaner through the main jet. Clean the pilot circuit as well if it's accessible.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Clean the jets in the carb


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

And, run non-ethanol gas in it from now on. You may see it advertised as recreational gas.


----------



## diy_darryl (May 15, 2018)

I don't see where you stated that you disassembled the carb to clean it? You said you took it off and sprayed it. You need to clean the jet, the needle valve and seat etc......ethanol gas will gum up a carb every time especially if you let it sit unused.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

I didn't completely disassemble the carb, I did not take out the jet. I'll post back once I remove it again and clean it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2018)

Use a thin stiff metal wire piece like off a grill brush to push thru the micro thin hole on the main jet carb cleaner may not get it clean enough to blow thru...ask me how I know


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

I got it running! I removed the float, and the needle for the float had some junk it it making the needle stick closed.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Congrats! That's Awesome!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Rec fuel and sea foam are your friends.....


----------

